# Pics of my custom turbo setup (aba T)



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

I thought I would finially post some pics of my custom setup. 
Here are the exhaust components with my custom stainless adapter to attach my T3 to my stock manifold. This is way cheaper and out flows those ATP cast manifolds.








another of the stainless adapter








All bolted together








Intake manifold (still has to be polished)








Full stainless 2.5" turbo back exhaust with a magnaflow muffler. The downpipe is discolored because I used most of the material from my old one.

























The front mount intercooler








Some dish








Open to comments...
_Modified by Black mkII at 2:07 AM 7-4-2005_


_Modified by Black mkII at 2:46 PM 7-4-2005_


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

Nice setup. So full Crossflow swap, so the turbo will be mounted on top??


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

props for doing it yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice work


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (zornig)*

I'll go an take some under hood shots. But yes, the turbo sits up top. 
I used to use a homemade log manifold, but changed to this b/c of firewall clearance. I still have lots of room between the firewall and the turbo with this setup. And now the turbo spools 250 rpm faster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Black mkII at 10:08 PM 7-3-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Cabby-Blitz)*

first off, that is some sick exhaust you did yourself!
second... what size IC is that? any more pics of it w/o the bumper please? i've been thinking hard about ditching my audi 5k IC and going with a huge core


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (the4ork)*

Thanks guys,
The intercooler is a modine core from a semi (truck) that I chopped down. I just made some custom aluminum endtanks for it. the dimemsions are 2.5" by 7" by 27". 
I'll pull off my bumper and take some pics.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (G60RRADO)*

Nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , This is the first manifold setup I have seen like that. Post some under hood shot when you get a chance. Always like the DIY turbo kits


----------



## dl337j00 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (TURBOPHIL*

nice nice nice, you going to be posting this on heights too?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (TURBOPHIL (dl337j00)*

very sick set-up in deed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (TURBOPHIL (dl337j00)*

Yeah, they are already posted on heights.








Here are some under hood shots.
























It just rained out







Always seems to happen on cruise night.











_Modified by Black mkII at 2:08 AM 7-4-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

did you make that intake manifold out of one from another make?


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (the4ork)*

I made the intake manifold using 4" tube, sheet, and this aluminum dome (half sphere). I ground off all of the welds so its hard to tell how it was done. It was all tig welded and all the flanges are water cut from 1/2" aluminum.


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (vwmk1gti)*

Just curious, would anyone be interested in either a stainless manifold adapter or the parts (flanges, pipe ect) to make one? I have had a few requests but the only problem is that they might have to be slightly different for different setups. If you had the parts, you could just locate the turbo to fit your setup.


_Modified by Black mkII at 8:51 PM 7-4-2005_


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

Aways nice to see someone doing it themselves.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nc16v (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (vw_dred)*

Pretty cool idea using the stock manifold w/adapter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for innovation!


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (nc16v)*

I am now selling these DIY adapter kits if anyone is interested.
They include:
2 x 90 degree schedule 40 (.135" thick) stainless pipes
1 x 6" schedule 40 (.135" thick) stainless pipe
1 x 0.25" thick stainless manifold flange
1 x 0.5" tapped stainless t3 turbo flange
instructions and a bunch of pics and dimensions
Mild steel is also available. 
The price is $100 cdn plus shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

holy shnikey balls!!! thats killer dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

you don't think 1/4" is a little thin for the manifold flange?


----------



## RyanMc547 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

I would Be interested in that package. Only problem being would you post to the uk?
ryan


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_you don't think 1/4" is a little thin for the manifold flange? 

There are 6 bolts holding it down. It wouldn't hurt to use 1/2" and wouldn't be a problem to do so. 
I have never had a problem with any stainless parts of mine cracking, its the mild steel that likes to crack.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

oh i wasn't worried about the cracking at all, just thinking that 1/4" thick flange doesn't give you much meat to machine away in order to give a flat surface when all is said and done. 








even 3/8" would be fine


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

could you make that intake manifold with the tb on the other side? what does inside to the runners look like?


----------



## turboed'97 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (arvcube)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a nice setup.


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_oh i wasn't worried about the cracking at all, just thinking that 1/4" thick flange doesn't give you much meat to machine away in order to give a flat surface when all is said and done. 








even 3/8" would be fine 

I just used stainless plate with a nice surface finish to start. The factory VW gasket seals all of the slight inperfections. The key to having a flat surface is to bolt it down when it is being welded, to prevent warping. Even those thick 1/2 flanges will warp if they are not bolted down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (arvcube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arvcube* »_could you make that intake manifold with the tb on the other side? what does inside to the runners look like?

The intake manifold was alot of work. If I decide to start building them to sell, I will let you know. This specific one if sort of a prototype. The runners have a large radius on them, but don't have velocity stacks. The main thing that I noticed is how it seemed to move my power band higher in the RPM's, which is exactly what I was looking to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

where did you get your valve type oil restrictor?


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_where did you get your valve type oil restrictor?

Its actually just a 'T' that is blocked off at the top. I needed hood clearance and couldn't find a 90 degree at the time. There is a ATP 0.060" restrictor going into the 'T'.


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_where did you get your valve type oil restrictor?

But you could just use a needle type valve with a guage if you wanted to do it properly.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey those are some nice welds man. Is that MIG? I bought a little flux core 120v welder (just to do little stuff) and it's pretty rare for me to actually ever get a bead goin with that thing. BTW the manifold thing is a good idea, you probably just saved me $300 when I get my project started.


_Modified by blackvento36 at 6:49 PM 7-20-2005_


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

wait so you fliped the stock mani upside down and put that adapter on it???
nice welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i could weld


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (chrgdVR)*

Excelent work bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hats off to a great custom setup!! Thats what i'm all about. Yeah good fabrication and welding skills too man coming from a fellow welder.. Now lets see some #'s


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubin474)*

real cool idea.. i like... have you dyno'd the car yet? 
im in the process of building my black mkII ABA turbo-- so im psyched to see yours


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (illi)*

when am i gunna get to see that car illi?


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (chrgdVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrgdVR* »_when am i gunna get to see that car illi?

lol... good question, if i head back to school this semester (pretty good chance) you might not see it for a while... otherwise it should be ready for H2O http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (illi)*

It would be interesting to see how this adapter works with an aftermarket N/A exhaust manifold, nice work.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

that is awesome! respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm a lil jealous


----------



## eurotuner-a2 (Jan 24, 2004)

nice weels. i have thoese as well.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (Black mkII)*

Where does your oil return line go? Any room for a wastegate on one of these?


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my custom turbo setup (all-starr-me)*

Thanks for the replies guys, glad to see you like it. I am currently in school (engineering) and haven't touched the car in a while but I plan on working on the tuning side of things in the spring. When I get some time I would really like to make a few of these adapters up for anyone who wants one. 
As for the oil return, I had to make a hard line to clear the manifold. You can see it in the early pics. 
I am curently working on another turbo setup for a friends ABA Rabbit. Here are some pictures of the intake so far. I am starting to weld it tonight.
















Email me with any questions: [email protected]
_


----------



## ernied79 (May 22, 2005)

hey man ive been trying to get ahold of u for the adapter for the stock manifold for the turbo. pm me whenever possible...also how much would the intake manifold go for??? thanx for the help!!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

nice work and setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

man i just fell in love


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (chrgdVR)*

nice


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

Thanks for all the comments guys. 
My PM's are not working lately and I have not been able to reply to any of them. Feel free to send any questions you have to: 
[email protected]
-Adam


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Black mkII)*

I love that little adaptor flange and flipping the exhaust mani over. Definatly something I'll be considering! 
Gotta keep this topic on my watch list! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

wow nice work looks really clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

very good idea with the stock exhaust manifold. very nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## preveink (Mar 21, 2005)

so are you still sellign the adapter kits? i really just need the flange to the stock manifold


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (preveink)*

Awsome, I wish I had access to a shop to do more.
I made my manifold the same way as taht more recent one. Only problem i've had is finding someone to make a fuel rail that will clear.
The FPR adaptor end hits, so I needed to get a custom one made.


----------

